# 5 as in FIVE Autocycle tanks!!!! Five!



## ohdeebee (Feb 9, 2012)

If anyone is looking, now is the time to buy!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/raz43/m.htm...966&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 9, 2012)

*Tanks a lot!*

Saw that, I also saw the same bidder has opened the bid on each tank and there's no reserve...Mmmmm?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 9, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> Saw that, I also saw the same bidder has opened the bid on each tank and there's no reserve...Mmmmm?





Lol Shhhhhh

That guy is taking offers and $5k wasn't good , if he gets a good enough offer CASH he's going to pull them. He said someone offer a schwinn aerocycle for all 5 but he's not interested on trades. 

Most likely they will get pulled out b4 the auctions end.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 9, 2012)

*Timing is everything*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180812217533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_499wt_1416

I bet the high bidder on this one is sorry...when he could easily jump on one of those five tanks and get the glass reflectors?


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 9, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if none of them made it to the end of the auction. $5k seems like a very very strong offer. None seem to be in that good of shape really.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 9, 2012)

ohdeebee said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if none of them made it to the end of the auction. $5k seems like a very very strong offer. None seem to be in that good of shape really.




The reflectors should bring about $600 per pair??? And tanks Id say about 1000+ each. I made an offer but no go


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 9, 2012)

I must have Schwinn impotence...I find it interesting one individual has all of these rare tanks, but nothing...

Hopefully, the auctions will continue as it is best to spread the wealth before someone snap thems up and does the same after raising the bar.
I think it's in the seller's best interests as well seeing them sell independently direct to collectors and it was smart to have the best copies end first.

Chris


----------



## slick (Feb 9, 2012)

Ya, and you guys say these "Schwinns" are rare? LOL!! How many Speedline Airflow tanks have you seen pop up on ebay? I just want to know who offered the Aerocycle in trade for the tanks? I want an Aerocycle, and my collection would be complete. In my opinion the only great bike Schwinn ever made as far as styling goes.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 10, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180812217533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_499wt_1416
> 
> I bet the high bidder on this one is sorry...when he could easily jump on one of those five tanks and get the glass reflectors?




He still can,reserve not met.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 10, 2012)

This is one of those auctions we will morbidly watch. It has all the makings to be a drama filled event. Hard to believe someone has a stash like that! I think, Marketing wise, if it were me, I would of sold one tank at a time as opposed to saturating the bay with 5 of them. 

Popcorn anybody?


----------



## miller32 (Feb 10, 2012)

I find this interesting too!  I got contacted by someone to buy my tank (the one on Ebay now)...made me offer...wanted me to end auction early and then relist with no pictures or info but with a buy it now price....then he would buy it now for that price.  With no pictures and info...that could come back on me with Ebay.  Just don't feel comfortable for both parties on no details and pics in buying something like this on Ebay.  I prefer to run my auctions until the end for security purposes and so everyone gets a chance at it. 
Very shortly after I declined his offer to let the auction ride....these 5 tanks show up on Ebay.  Someone flooded the market I suppose....but if I were a gamblin' person...I would bet these 5 auctions end early and these tanks never get out...if they even exist!!!!!  When has there ever been this many Autocycle tanks on Ebay!!!!?????

By the way...my tank is real and will sell if the reserve is met.  I hope it goes to someone who really needs it!!!!!

No drama...I just want to sell parts.....


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 10, 2012)

slick said:


> Ya, and you guys say these "Schwinns" are rare? LOL!! How many Speedline Airflow tanks have you seen pop up on ebay? I just want to know who offered the Aerocycle in trade for the tanks? I want an Aerocycle, and my collection would be complete. In my opinion the only great bike Schwinn ever made as far as styling goes.




Glad you chimmed in to bash schwinns. There were far more schwinns built due to how well they were made versus other brands that typically broke during a season of heavy riding. So because some other brands were less durable and less were made those other branded bikes are far rarer.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 10, 2012)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Glad you chimmed in to bash schwinns. There were far more schwinns built due to how well they were made versus other brands that typically broke during a season of heavy riding. So because some other brands were less durable and less were made those other branded bikes are far rarer.



blah blah blah, those of us who have other brands know that's simply not true. two of your most sacred cows, the double duty fork and the Aerocycle are rare and valuable specifically because they were crap and prone to breaking. I'll put any of my pre-war Huffys against any pre-war Schwinn out there for a comparison in build quality, durability, and overall style. meet me at any of the Cyclone Coaster rides if you're brave enough... I'll be the guy on the Huffman! 

this is just another episode in the ever continuing pre-war Schwinn drama. this will continue until we collectors refuse to play along with these guys trying to manipulate the market on these otherwise cool bikes.


----------



## slick (Feb 10, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> blah blah blah, those of us who have other brands know that's simply not true. two of your most sacred cows, the double duty fork and the Aerocycle are rare and valuable specifically because they were crap and prone to breaking. I'll put any of my pre-war Huffys against any pre-war Schwinn out there for a comparison in build quality, durability, and overall style. meet me at any of the Cyclone Coaster rides if you're brave enough... I'll be the guy on the Huffman!
> 
> this is just another episode in the ever continuing pre-war Schwinn drama. this will continue until we collectors refuse to play along with these guys trying to manipulate the market on these otherwise cool bikes.





We were supposed to have a "ride off" at the last Pike swap. Darn rain!! I wanted to ride a rare schwinn to compare to my airflow! Btw i'm not a dedicated shelby guy. I have 1 Monark,3 hawthornes, 6 Colsons, 1 CWC roadmaster, 6  schwinns, and 6 Shelbys, 1 Dayton and quite a few other bikes. I just don't want you guys thinking i'm biased on shelby. LOL!! And YES I ride them all!! Unless tires are flat. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 10, 2012)

*O.....Mmmmm......G!*

5 in one shot! Who does that?  It makes no economical sense.  But ill be watching.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 10, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> blah blah blah, those of us who have other brands know that's simply not true. two of your most sacred cows, the double duty fork and the Aerocycle are rare and valuable specifically because they were crap and prone to breaking. I'll put any of my pre-war Huffys against any pre-war Schwinn out there for a comparison in build quality, durability, and overall style. meet me at any of the Cyclone Coaster rides if you're brave enough... I'll be the guy on the Huffman!
> 
> this is just another episode in the ever continuing pre-war Schwinn drama. this will continue until we collectors refuse to play along with these guys trying to manipulate the market on these otherwise cool bikes.




So you like Huffmans huh?


----------



## kz1000 (Feb 10, 2012)

What is a Huffman? did Schwinn make them.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 10, 2012)

*Huffmans*



37fleetwood said:


> blah blah blah, those of us who have other brands know that's simply not true. two of your most sacred cows, the double duty fork and the Aerocycle are rare and valuable specifically because they were crap and prone to breaking. I'll put any of my pre-war Huffys against any pre-war Schwinn out there for a comparison in build quality, durability, and overall style. meet me at any of the Cyclone Coaster rides if you're brave enough... I'll be the guy on the Huffman!
> 
> this is just another episode in the ever continuing pre-war Schwinn drama. this will continue until we collectors refuse to play along with these guys trying to manipulate the market on these otherwise cool bikes.




I have seen a few aerocycles with broken frames. The double dutys are a solid fork. I think as a whole most of the brands of prewar bikes were built about the same, not all that great. Built a Mountain bike from a shelby (after I destroyed the shock ease fork but I was damn rough) and it never let me down. Style is to each there own. The drop outs and stretched on many frames of many brands but I dont recall the colsons doing that. You wont find me slinging mud about a non schwinn item being labeled rare so when it happend towards one of my personal favorite bikes I had to sling some back!


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 12, 2012)

All five tanks were pulled from auction tonight. Anybody happen to know the story? I think we all saw this coming.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 12, 2012)

ohdeebee said:


> All five tanks were pulled from auction tonight. Anybody happen to know the story? I think we all saw this coming.





I have got them all.....




Lol JK I think this was just another jk auction by some collector.


----------



## slick (Feb 12, 2012)

Did you guys see the all the Airflow auctions that just ended! Take that Schwinn guys! When was the last time you saw a set of fluted fenders sell for $1000.00! Aluminum guard $636,aluminum rack $535, Tomahwk stem $612, Lobdell seat $560, and a set of Airflow handlebars for $630!!!! HOLY SMOKES! Now that's some rare parts! Luckily I already own some of them prior to auction!!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 12, 2012)

And the auction ran to the end, no games played...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 13, 2012)

No further comment on the autocycle tank money grab other than expect to see the less desirable ones for a lot of money (if the under the table deal was legit).

I have to admit I was shocked at the ending prices for the airflow equipment and I am a "Shelby guy" for sure.
A little over a year ago, I sold an aluminum rack with a small tear on a side, nothing missing for 170, and also in 2011, I almost bid on a gullwing bar/tomahawk neck combo that ended at 450.00
I could have used a couple of items, but I unloaded my sniping rifle after they had alreay exceeded what I was willing to pay and the reserve hadn't yet been met.

Whether these prices are a good thing (the stuff I like holds value) or bad (used as a benchmark to set value) I just don't know, but kinda makes my want to sell me set of fluted fenders...

Chris


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 13, 2012)

*RAZ RAZ razzz*

Well i had a feeling it would come to an end early.  He never did answer my condition questions.  Now this means its back to waiting like a sucker on the bay for a new listing.  What a jip! What a waste! A bike collector out in San Jose a while back told me.  If you want nice bikes and dont want to over spend....get away from schwinn.  At this point my 39 motorbike project is gonna be sitting for a long lonely time.  NO tanks to buy...wah!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 13, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> this is just another episode in the ever continuing pre-war Schwinn drama. this will continue until we collectors refuse to play along with these guys trying to manipulate the market on these otherwise cool bikes.



whoever that 37fleetwood guy is he sure guessed this one right!


----------

